# Folding/crunching problems



## Papahyooie (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok so i have both folding and crunching running on my laptop and it works fine. 

My desktop however, im trying to get two (eventually 3) folding clients running: two geforce 8800gs and one 8800gts plus wcg. I have wcg and one 8800gts folding/crunching both at 100%. It works fine, but I get a bluescreen if I try to bring up the viewer (i know the viewer doesnt do anything good, but before i had installed F@Hmon I had just wanted to make sure it was working, and now its bothering me)

Also, when i try to run 2 gpu clients, they seem to fold just fine but when i try to do anything else with the computer it bogs down, sits stuck for a couple minutes, then sometimes works and sometimes blue screens. Also every once in awhile when i try to start the second client it tells me its already running, then gets stuck. I followed the tutorial for how to set up 2 clients here on the site to the letter. 

The only thing I can think is there's something wrong with the drivers. (as blue-screen normally means driver problems). I had the latest drivers installed. Maybe do i need to do the driver cleaner and reinstall? Also I assume I dont need two different drivers for 8800gts and 8800gs? They're both recognized fine by windows. The only thing I can think is to uninstall/clean/reinstall the drivers. Anyone see anything I'm missing?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 31, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Ok so i have both folding and crunching running on my laptop and it works fine.
> 
> My desktop however, im trying to get two (eventually 3) folding clients running: two geforce 8800gs and one 8800gts plus wcg. I have wcg and one 8800gts folding/crunching both at 100%. It works fine, but I get a bluescreen if I try to bring up the viewer (i know the viewer doesnt do anything good, but before i had installed F@Hmon I had just wanted to make sure it was working, and now its bothering me)
> 
> ...



You are running the system tray client, right? You need to uninstall and switch to the console client. No viewer or fancy renderings, just flat-out folding production. I always had crashes using the viewer. Let me know if you have trouble switching and I can walk you through it.


----------



## mike047 (Jul 31, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You are running the system tray client, right? You need to uninstall and switch to the *console client*. No viewer or fancy renderings, just flat-out folding production. I always had crashes using the viewer. Let me know if you have trouble switching and I can walk you through it.



Trouble free in a 3 card box


----------



## bogmali (Aug 1, 2009)

This is the same exact thing I was experiencing and since you're folding on my old 96shader cards, try not to crunch past 70% and see if it changes anything.


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 3, 2009)

bogmali said:


> This is the same exact thing I was experiencing and since you're folding on my old 96shader cards, try not to crunch past 70% and see if it changes anything.



NOOO! 100%! NO LESS! lol, yea i think that may have something to do with it, since im running wcg too, and ive read some people have problems running both at 100%. I'm installing vista64 tomorrow though, so that will get rid of the driver variable, plus i'll install the console client instead and see if that works it out. Less than 100% is last ditch effort, but I guess if that's what has to be done then its better than nothing.  
Thanks everyone!


----------

